# Sandstone Ridge Waiting thread. Taking all bets! :)



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

How many babies?

So first up is Ziva. Three year old third time freshening. First freshening was quads, second was triplets, what # do you think this time? She is due Feb 17.

































A cute pic of her face just cuz.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Next up due a day later on Feb 18, is Vanessa. Three year old two time freshener. First freshening was twins. What do you think this time?














She was a little camera shy. No really just pigging out. ;p


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all looking good! Good luck!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I think the first one will have triples and the sencond will have a single 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

goatlady1314 said:


> I think the first one will have triples and the sencond will have a single
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Those are good guesses. I hope the second will have two though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm thinking twins or trips for both of them  Vanessa was about that size last year if I remember right.. Maybe a bit smaller? It was too long ago lol!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm thinking twins or trips for both of them  Vanessa was about that size last year if I remember right.. Maybe a bit smaller? It was too long ago lol!


LOL yep and hopefully two girls this year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's always nice! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Larger sized twins, or small trips for doe number 1

And small twins for doe number two.

Those are my guesses!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Updated pictures for those of you who want to change or make new guesses. 

Ziva day 127


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Vanessa day 126


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She has gotten quite large!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Then our third one. I'm a little worried about her. She is big! This is Quartz, she is on day 107. Six more weeks to go. I threw in one pathetic one too.:sad:


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

They are getting big. I feel for them. Poor babies. I go out and just scratch them and rub them. Hopefully this makes them feel better a little.:/


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Poor quartz is so big she humms when she lays down. She still has five weeks to go. She is in the pictures above. How common is it for them to deliver too early if they have four kids? I don't know if she has four, she is just really big. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

When my does have quads they normally go to 150, or they are early 3 days or so.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I hope Quartz does the same. I worry because she is soo big. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Day 143 today. We are officially on watch for Ziva and Vanessa. Soo excited. They are looking good. Ligs are still firm, udders are filling, but Ziva is pulling away from the rest of the girls. 



















Vanessa is still acting the same except a little crabbier.




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Well what do you think? I can't feel ligs any more. She seems to be contracting and udder is almost tight. How often should I check her tonight. I do have the barn cam next to the bed.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Did she kid?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She did! I saw on her Facebook page! They are adorable kids!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with the rest of your births!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Well we have babies. Both Ziva and Vanessa kidded one the 13th and one the 14th. I will post it in the birth announcements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

